# Ventralis featherfin cichlid



## Hazelkerr84 (Jun 16, 2018)

Came across featherfin cichlids at my local aquarium shop today. Tempted to purchase but don't know much about these.

Doesn't seem to be a lot on the web about them.

Just looking for anyone who has introduced them to an established tank. are they aggressive or indeed the opposite where there's potential for them to be bullied.

I have a tankanyican tank and currently have Duboisi, leuipui, birchardi, calvus and Julie's. Also have a few yellow labs from my transition from Malawi to tangs.

Just not sure if these are suitable tank mates. In general it's a peaceful tank but the Duboisi can be very aggressive towards new comers


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

They need a larger tank (min. 60 x 18") floor space as far as I am concerned.
Best kept in groups of two males and 4-6 females and they will need most of the tank bottom to themselves.
Males can be pretty aggressive to each other.


----------



## Hazelkerr84 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks - I have a 60x18 tank however a lot of the smaller fish have territories around the bottom of the tank and they breed constant meaning they are always territorial when they fry are around. I do have a lot of ocean rock so lots of caves. I suppose it's just trial and error. Defo agree with the female to male ratio - I've had this trouble before where dominant males just pick off other males one by one


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hazelkerr84 said:


> Thanks - I have a 60x18 tank however a lot of the smaller fish have territories around the bottom of the tank and they breed constant meaning they are always territorial when they fry are around. I do have a lot of ocean rock so lots of caves. I suppose it's just trial and error. Defo agree with the female to male ratio - I've had this trouble before where dominant males just pick off other males one by one


Rocks and featherfins are a bad mix. A large, smooth rock to break the line of site is about all I would recommend.
They have very large eyes and damage really easily on rough rocks.
In my experience, Ventralis have been the more aggressive featherfins out of the Furcifer, Foai, Nasuta and Ventralis, even thought they are a lot smaller than the Cyathos'.


----------



## frontman-18 (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had better success concerning aggression with a 72x18 ie 125/150


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

frontman-18 said:


> I've had better success concerning aggression with a 72x18 ie 125/150


Agreed, I have always kept my featherfins in a 72" x 24" 210g tank. Even then, the Ventralis were always fighting.
I have kept them temporarily in a 5' 120g when I was in a pinch for space.


----------



## Hazelkerr84 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have had foai before. They were in a 6 foot tank with cyps. Worked out pretty well, cyps at top, foai at mid to bottom.


----------

